# Finally, I'm getting a generator!



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

17KW generac generator is in. Should be hooked up in a few weeks. I cannot wait!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

and who you should thank for "pushing" you?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats Thang !
Puts my Honda 4K to shame !!


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

sig said:


> and who you should thank for "pushing" you?


You of course



Bullet said:


> Congrats Thang !
> Puts my Honda 4K to shame !!


Thanks Sam! 
Honda is a great unit. I travel a lot and I lost power many times in the past few years, I don't like to take risks.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....I want to be on your list for the panic room/bomb shelter. (Rumour has it that he even has a reef set up in it too  )


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Taipan said:


> .....I want to be on your list for the panic room/bomb shelter. (Rumour has it that he even has a reef set up in it too  )


OK bud, you are on the list.

Instant noodles pending......


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice, now I know where to take my corals when shit hits the fan.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> Very nice, now I know where to take my corals when shit hits the fan.


Haha +1 &#128540;. Doing it big time and doing it right!


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

PaulF757 said:


> Very nice, now I know where to take my corals when shit hits the fan.


Any time bud.



fury165 said:


> Haha +1 &#128540;. Doing it big time and doing it right!


Aren't you getting this for your frag tank?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Good choice. That's on my to buy list for my next place.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*generator*

awesome choice man ... its nice to have peace of mind ....


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Here's hoping you don't need it very often .
-


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

gtareef said:


> Any time bud.
> 
> Aren't you getting this for your frag tank?


Lol, we have emergency generator(s) on the roof - just need to find the right person to bribe &#128540;


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

mmatt said:


> Good choice. That's on my to buy list for my next place.


They told me this unit is very efficient and hard to find. This unit will do self test bi-weekly for 5 minutes, other models has to run weekly for 15 minutes.



tom g said:


> awesome choice man ... its nice to have peace of mind ....


That's for sure.



rburns24 said:


> -
> Here's hoping you don't need it very often .
> -


I hope I do lol.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

who are you getting to do the install (or are you doing it yourself)?


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Im getting professional to install. This company have done many installs around the GTA. Great communication, on time and on budget.

My coworkers recommended them to me. They got quotes from a lot of places but in the end they choose this company. Im not sure if I could post their name on this forum but I can pm you if you like.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Very clean install, I think they did a great job.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful job - very clean 

Now let's hope for a power outage right ?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

bullet said:


> beautiful job - very clean
> 
> now let's hope for a power outage right ?


lol 

-----


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool stuff Thang, so do I get a demo next time I'm over?


----------

